# changing front speakers in a '94 Nissan pickup



## mcf57 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a '94 Nissan pickup (extended cab) and I'm looking to change out the front door speakers with better ones. I have changed head units so I feel I can tackle this project too. Is there somewhere I can go to download some sort of manual that will give step-by-step instruction on how to remove the door panels so I can swap out the speakers?


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

unscrew and remove the arm rest, door lock button & speaker grill. Pop the clip behind the window crank and remove. Carefully pop off the trim ring around the door handle. Start at a bottom corner of the door panel by inserting a thin, flat, stiff something and pry outward popping each snap plug working your way around the panel. When this is done, wiggle the panel applying upward pressure and it'll come off the door. Pull back the plastic dust sheet around the speaker only enough to work on it.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

mcf57 said:


> I have a '94 Nissan pickup (extended cab) and I'm looking to change out the front door speakers with better ones. I have changed head units so I feel I can tackle this project too. Is there somewhere I can go to download some sort of manual that will give step-by-step instruction on how to remove the door panels so I can swap out the speakers?


I googled the same thing when I did mine and found some guy's pictorial guide on the net. I'll look but I don't think I still have the link.



carldick said:


> unscrew and remove the arm rest, door lock button & speaker grill. Pop the clip behind the window crank and remove. Carefully pop off the trim ring around the door handle. Start at a bottom corner of the door panel by inserting a thin, flat, stiff something and pry outward popping each snap plug working your way around the panel. When this is done, wiggle the panel applying upward pressure and it'll come off the door. Pull back the plastic dust sheet around the speaker only enough to work on it.


Very good instructions! The panel was easy for me but the door's speaker opening is an odd shape with a non standard size speaker and adaptor plate. I threw all that stuff away and mounted some 6.5" component woofers on a solid piece of MDF. Insulated and sealed the door and love the sound, now.

-Roger


----------

